# Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T (Now with Beam Shots!)



## recce556 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, new to forum here but I've used it for reference for a while now. I have been fortunate enough to get a Novatac EDC-120T for some T&E so I'll try to "give back" to the forum with this review (of sorts). The unit I have is a pre-production model. It looks the same as the production models on Novatac's website but lacks the two flats on the sides with the engraved text. It's just checkered all the around.

Unfortunately, I don't have the knowledge or facilities to do a "real" test of the light. I'm not a light expert by any stretch of the imagination. I can just explain it compared to my other lights.

First off, the unit is small. I've been carrying it around for about two weeks now it a great pocket light. I've also used it during a night shoot training session and it worked out great. We were shooting 50 yards and in with pistol and the EDC-120T worked well in both the Harries, Reverse Harries, Rodgers-Surefire and LAPD technique. Stationary and moving targets in addition to "hostage" style targets. We also shot some force on force using Simunitions and I really threw the guys for a loop when I hit them with the strobe mode and some practice flashbangs. :sick2:

As far as carrying the light, I generally wear "functional" pants so I usually have more than the standard amount of pockets. But even in jeans with the extra little pocket inside the right front pocket, I can fit the light my cell phone without any problems. Here's a size comparison to some other lights. Sorry for the crappy photo. I'm sure you guys are all familiar with the lights here though.







Now getting into brightness. Compared to one of my SF 6P's with the DX CREE upgrade, the EDC-120T seems to be a little brighter but the beam on the EDC-120T is more diffused. The 6P/DX has a very hard hot-spot and the EDC-120T has a larger, softer hot-spot but compared to my Scout, the EDC-120T has much more of a hot-spot. Compared to the Scout, the light output seems to be about the same.

As far as LED color goes, the Scout seems to have a green/yellowish tinge compared to the EDC-120T and the EDC-120T looks a bit more yellowish than the 6P/DX. The 6P/DX is VERY much on the bluish end of the scale (say 6000K)...if I were to "guess" their Kelvin measurements, I would say it's 6000/5000/3900 for the 6P/DX, EDC-120T and Scout respectively. If you just use each one on it's own, it looks "white". You only really notice when you put them side by side. It's a hell of a lot better than the 1200K yellow/orange incandescent lights. :candle:

The finish is a grey hard anodize. I've been using this light daily and sometimes it gets into with the keys in my pocket and it hasn't had any scuffs on it. During the night training session we beat it up a little (dropped it, kicked it, threw it, etc.) and it still looks like it did when I got it. It's holding up better than the Krylon finish on my 6P. :duh2:

Now moving onto the tailcap...personally, I really like the "T" model. The pre-programed lumens work out just fine. The button requires a decent push and I haven't had it accidentally turn on as of yet. I'm not a big fan of protected buttons because it makes it harder to operate fast (at least for me...) I haven't had a need to use my flashlights as a "torch" on a flat level piece of concrete so if it doesn't stand on end, that doesn't bother me. Here's a rundown of the operations:

*Click* - Turns on to Maximum

*From the ON position:*
*2 Clicks* = 10 lumens
*3 Clicks* = 0.3 lumens. Great for when you don't want to blow out your NV.
*2 Clicks (again)* = Goes to back to which previous mode you were in (so if you go from max to 10 to 0.3, if you double click from the 0.3, it will go back up to 10...then another double click goes to max. If you go from max to 0.3, a double click will get you back to max.)
*Press while on* = Momentary strobe (great for disorientating a suspect)
*Click then Press* = Strobe
*Click *= Off

*From the OFF position:*
*Press* = Momentary Maximum
*Click then Press* = Momentary Strobe

(a "click" is less than 1/3 second, a "press" is longer than 1/3 second)


So far, I haven't replaced the single battery that it came with. I have no idea if the battery was "brand new" or not but the light is still going strong.

Other features worth pointing out...it takes all the lens covers that fit the SF Scout. It also works with standard 1" weapon light mounts. Now if Novatac made an adapter that could allow me to use the Surefire SR07 pictatinny dual-switch, I would be very happy.

Overall, I think I have found the perfect "daily" light and travel light. When I travel, I do "real" traveling (I don't considering sitting on some beach getting skin cancer as "traveling"). I go cave exploring, diving, hiking, biking, rappelling, etc. and stay in some places that don't have electricity. Based my previous travels, I think this light will be my perfect go-to light. The multiple modes are great. This light has ALL the right combinations of every feature that I have been looking for in a light. Once these go on sale, I'm definitely going to buy a few...one for the car, one for the patrol bag and maybe one for one of my carbines.

Well that's about it. If you guys have any specific questions, please feel free to ask. I'll try to get some night "beam" shots done...


----------



## digitaleos (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the quick review. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Pumaman (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Best first post ever!
thanks for the quick review and welcome to CPF!


----------



## gunga (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Wow! great mini-review!

Now I just have to decide between 85 or 120 lumens... (is it worth the $40?).

:shrug:


Oh well, I think I found my edc!

:thumbsup:


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

am i right in thinking that if i get the 120 instead of the 85 i should get longer runtime at the 85 lm mark because it is one step below max?:thinking:


----------



## Barbarian (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



Pumaman said:


> Best first post ever!
> thanks for the quick review and welcome to CPF!


+1


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Decent review; welcome to CPF; and thanks for your impressions!


----------



## Thujone (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for taking the time to put up the great preview!


----------



## Russianesq (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

how did u manage to get this light before all of us


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



Russianesq said:


> how did u manage to get this light before all of us



He is in the army I assume. Novatac serve the army corporation first.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for taking the time. As you probably have noticed, most of us are pretty anxious for info. Your input is appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScooterBug (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

welcome and great post.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Now THAT is the way to make an entrance! Welcome to CPF recce556, and thanks for the review. This will make the wait for my 120P a little more bearable.

And yes, if you get the chance, beamshots would be greatly appreciated, especially with another light to compare it against.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatak EDC-120T*

Always buy into a light at the brightest possible level. You can always adjust the light to produce fewer lumens (in the programmable models). It is impossible to add lumens without surgery. 

Just buy the 120 lumen model. Of course it is worth the extra $40. No question about it.
Yaesumofo



gunga said:


> Wow! great mini-review!
> 
> Now I just have to decide between 85 or 120 lumens... (is it worth the $40?).
> 
> ...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Extremely useful review - from the sharp end too, with the light getting the sort of tough use it was designed for and showing it can take it. Thanks Recce, and welcome to CPF - great first post.


----------



## BBL (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the review!

How is the button - does it have some kind of feedback, comparable to surefire clickies?


----------



## karlthev (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatak EDC-120T*



yaesumofo said:


> Always buy into a light at the brightest possible level. You can always adjust the light to produce fewer lumens (in the programmable models). It is impossible to add lumens without surgery.
> 
> Just buy the 120 lumen model. Of course it is worth the extra $40. No question about it.
> Yaesumofo



I couldn't agree more!! Go for the best--should you need the extra umph, ya got it, if not, just let 'er cruise! Skip the extra coffee for the next few weeks and save the $40 for something useful, you'll not regret it!



Karl


----------



## Talas (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

I also prefer to have a protruding button instead of sitting flush... I wonder if the tailcap will fit existing HDS lights (mine is already modded with a Seoul) and if Novatac will sell these separately...


----------



## TKC (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

*Thank you the most excellent quick review!! That was a fantastic first post!!:thumbsup: You made me even MORE excited about MY choice in pre-ordering a 120 T! THANK YOU!*


----------



## Oddjob (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the review recce556 and welcome.



Talas said:


> I also prefer to have a protruding button instead of sitting flush... I wonder if the tailcap will fit existing HDS lights (mine is already modded with a Seoul) and if Novatac will sell these separately...


 
Unfortunatley the threads on the HDS's and the Novatac's are different. Novatac will be handling all future customer support for the HDS line so the potential is there for them to make a tactical tailcap for the HDS lights.


----------



## recce556 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Hey guys, thanks for the warm welcome! I'm actually not in the military but in LE.

As for the feedback on the click tailcap, it's a very short throw comapred to the Surefires (Scout, M962XM07 and Z49 tailcap on one of my 6P's). The feel is _somewhat _like a standard 6P momentary tailcap if you turn the tailcap so that it's about 1/2 turn from ON. However, the Novatac has a positive "click" feel and it takes just a bit more pressure to actually throw the switch. Also the Novatac's button is smaller so it's not as easy to accidentally turn on. plus you have to hit it more center than on the momentary 6P (where if you just catch an edge, it will activate). That's the best I can describe it.

For _me, _the extra lumens is more useful than a slightly longer runtime. As it is, with the lower power modes, if I need to conserve battery power, I would just kick it down to the next level.

Here are some photos of the unit broken down (at least as far as I'd take it):


----------



## recce556 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

And here's a "tactical" photo of the EDC-120T. 






(btw, these are my "civilian" guns...the issues ones are...well...let's just say they're _not _my "go to" guns for a SHTF situation.)


----------



## Nake (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recce556,
Did you happen to measure the dia. of the lens when you had the light apart? I could find a glass lens while waiting for my preorder to be filled.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Is it just me or does the lens look yellowish?

If it is, that's a bad sign of low grade plastic which usually yellow after some time or when exposed to heat and certain liquids.


----------



## Xygen (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



x2x3x2 said:


> Is it just me or does the lens look yellowish?
> 
> If it is, that's a bad sign of low grade plastic which usually yellow after some time or when exposed to heat and certain liquids.



Or it's for tint correction....


----------



## recce556 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Nake, I just miked the lens and it's 0.886" in diameter and 0.075" thick. If you find a _TEMPERED_ glass lens, let me know, I'll take one too!

The lens does have a slight tint of yellow to it. It's not as bad as the photo however. The only way you can really see the tint is to put it on something. Just looking through it, I don't notice any color. Now remember that this is a _pre-production_ model so the final production may or may not have a tint.


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recess556, how difficult it is to take the torch apart to replace the lens?


----------



## Nake (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



recce556 said:


> Nake, I just miked the lens and it's 0.886" in diameter and 0.075" thick. If you find a _TEMPERED_ glass lens, let me know, I'll take one too!


 
That converts to 22.5mm and 1.9mm. wwwflashlightlens.com has 22.6mm and 22.8mm. The 22.8mm says that it is a replacement for the HDS EDC, I imagine pre Novatac. The 22.6mm is only 1.1mm thick. There are also some in closeout/specials. I can't find if they're tempered, but they are quality lenses. I've bought a number of them for different lights. Check to see if 22.8mm will fit, that's .898".


----------



## cave dave (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

I imagine FLL will make a novatac drop in lens UCL available. It would be very popular!

I'm going to email Novatac about reconsidering gluing the bezel. Bezel mods are half the fun. And its cheaper and quicker to replace a scratched lens yourself then have to ship it back and forth to Novatac. Lets start a Petition!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recce556 - thanks for the great review and welcome to CPF. There's quite a few other LEO's here also. I think you've picked one of the really great tactical lights - possibly the best out there now.


----------



## who (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Great review. I have one pre-ordered also.
Cool P7M8 (or is it P7M10?), on of the best if not the best known.
As long as we are talking about switch, I believe your selector is missing a position which points to the rear. Just kidding!


----------



## Well-Lit (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recce556: Thanks for the great review! who: It could also be a P7M13. Hard to tell at that photo angle. It doesn't appear to be a P7M10 which has a little more " blocky " appearance, but I may be wrong. Should have kept mine.

Bob


----------



## hivoltage (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

I have a 120T ordered from Lighthound. Anybody hear an update on when we will see them?


----------



## recce556 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

LA OZ: The lens was easy to take out. You just unscrew the crenulated bezel and the lens just falls out. There was no glue. There is a o-ring under the lens which is then followed by the reflector. When I went to measure the lens, I noticed that it all just comes apart. The reflector is a little hard to get out as it just fits the opening. Takes a little wiggling.

Nake: Thanks for that link. I guess I'll wait and see if the come out with one specifically for the EDS line.

As for the pistol, it's actually a P7M8. As for the selector on the AR...yeah, it's not the "Fun Switch" version unfortunately. :sigh:


----------



## who (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Hi Bob,
You are right, I am getting old, old enough to own a PSP when it first came out. I meant the P7M13, same 9mm gun, bigger magazine.

For flashlight content, I like to pair my light with my sidearm. For the P7M8, the old reliable TW4 is a perfect match. I enhanced the TW4 with a 15 ohm Mc2ES, and changed the body to a Shoppe CR2. A great slim, low profile pair for discreet carrying.


Well-Lit said:


> recce556: Thanks for the great review! who: It could also be a P7M13. Hard to tell at that photo angle. It doesn't appear to be a P7M10 which has a little more " blocky " appearance, but I may be wrong. Should have kept mine.
> 
> Bob


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Nice light and squeeze cocker


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the review! 

That should make the wait for the light A LOT easier.


----------



## discoverEDC (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the review :thumbsup:

BUMP for some beamshots!

I'm waiting for my 120P......


----------



## recce556 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Sorry for the beamshot photos, I've been pulling 12 hour+ days and haven't had a chance to get the photos done...hopefully I'll get them done before the lights actually start to ship.


----------



## Grox (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



recce556 said:


> Sorry for the beamshot photos, I've been pulling 12 hour+ days and haven't had a chance to get the photos done...hopefully I'll get them done before the lights actually start to ship.



Thanks for the trouble of posting the review in the first place. It's been most helpful.


----------



## karlthev (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

You will be able to remove the "lens nut" as it is called, with a little bit of effort. I have it on good authority. 


Karl


----------



## mightysparrow (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Recce556: thanks for the interesting review. It makes the wait for my lights a little easier. It would surprise me if the lens on the production model had a yellow tint caused by "cheap" plastic - maybe I'm being naive about cost-cutting and marketing, but I would hope the quality of this light would at least approximate the quality of the old EDC brand. After all, why put AR coating on a yellowish lens? I'll keep my fingers crossed as I await my lights....:candle:


----------



## boosterboy (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



who said:


> Great review. I have one pre-ordered also.
> Cool P7M8 (or is it P7M10?), on of the best if not the best known.
> As long as we are talking about switch, I believe your selector is missing a position which points to the rear. Just kidding!



no hole where the DIAS pin would be


----------



## sid (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

whats the name of the first flashlight in this pic :







thx


----------



## greenLED (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

sid, that's the new Pentagon MOLLE light.


----------



## sid (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

ah thx, 
i found one for 39€ i just orderd one, it looks neat


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Any estimates on how easy/hard it would be to extract the light engine, e.g. for an LED upgrade (when something new shows up on the market) or to replace the reflector with an optic?


----------



## karlthev (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Well, err, no, at least not until the light is actually out in the hands of some members.....



Karl


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks for the review! I am looking forward to the 120P...


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Any info on how the clip's going to attach?

~Chip


----------



## faco (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



wvaltakis2 said:


> Any info on how the clip's going to attach?
> 
> ~Chip


 
Hope this helps...........

I was told the clip will be oriented for bezel down carry :thumbsup: As for how its attached....... not sure. If its as strong as the McGizmo clip I'll be :twothumbs


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



faco said:


> Hope this helps...........
> 
> I was told the clip will be oriented for bezel down carry :thumbsup: As for how its attached....... not sure. If its as strong as the McGizmo clip I'll be :twothumbs


 
Not really, but thanks anyway. I was more wondering if my Ti HDS clips will fit it or if they changed that as well to make things difficult.

~Chip


----------



## recce556 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Ok, so I took a couple of quick beamshots. Obviously not too scientific but at least it gives you SOME idea. Also, please disregard the color. I didn't have my color temp set right. These are way more "colorful" than in reality but you can see the tint difference between the EDC's LED and the SF Scout's...the DX upgraded 6P is close in color to the EDC. These shots were about two feet from the wall.

Now this first one is of the EDC-120T vs. the Surefire Scout which has a KL4 head. You can see that the spill beam is much wider on the Scout which makes it a perfect weapon light for CQB applications...however, at distance, the EDC-120T offers a bit more light since it has a tighter hotspot.







Next up is the DX upgraded 6P vs. the EDC-120T. The 6P/DX combo has a much tighter hotspot compared to the EDC-120T. I'm actually quite impressed by the DX's performance, especially for $12! I just wish the build quality was better and it would be nice if it would fit flush without modding in the 6P and the G2's but for $12, I guess you can't ask for too much.

The artifacts in the beam of the 6P/DX is due to the polymer lens being a little messed up (got some chemicals on it). It's still clear but it has some "veins" in it. Unfortunately, I can't change the lens on this one.






Hope these are the type of photos you guys were looking for.


----------



## Buffalohump (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Quite an honour to do the first review of one of the mostly eagerly anticipated lights in recent memory. Exceptional work, and may I compliment you on your fine choice of weapons. :twothumbs

Good to finally see this light in the flesh so to speak.

The end of July is the release date, not so? I'll be dialling in to see what the impressions are, as will many others here, no doubt.


----------



## cave dave (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

I like that wide spill on the Scout! It looks like the SSC P4 compares very favorable to a Lux V.


----------



## luxlover (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

<<<DELETED POST>>>


----------



## GreenArcher (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Is there a way for the EDC-120T to default to the 0.3lux as the default ON setting instead of the MAX? Does it remember its previous ON setting? I would really like it if it can be configured to go from min-mid-max instead of max-mid-min, for my usage.


----------



## luxlover (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

<<<DELETED POST>>>


----------



## recce556 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

Thanks again for the compliments. Yes, it is a honor to be able to T&E this light. It has very quickly become my favorite carry light. In regards to the the ship date, as far as I know, end of July is the target. 

Luxlover - the grey ring on the tail cap is a rubber piece. I assume it's to keep the battery firmly in place. It's about 1/2" tall (about the depth of the tail cap) and it's the same dia. as a CR123. As for the head, the metal "rings" are just that, metal. The black material in between seems like a hard plastic or rubber. The thin (you can barely make it out) outermost ring is actually a threaded locking ring which, I assume, when unscrewed, would let you remove the LED unit as it can not come out from the front. It could also be part of the LED unit itself and not just a ring. I tried to take it out but it was really in there and I don't have the proper tool(s).

In the interest of sharing more info, I took apart the head once again but this time took photos of the reflector and of the LED unit. 
















I have NO IDEA what that black hole in the LED unit is...it LOOKS like a sensor but I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks for MORE excellent photos and information recce556!


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recce556,

Could I trouble you to get measurements (dia, height) of the reflector?

Thanks.


----------



## recce556 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



enLIGHTenment said:


> Could I trouble you to get measurements (dia, height) of the reflector?



The height is 0.530" and the diameter is 0.891" at its widest point. At the base of the reflector, is 0.501" in diameter and the hole is 0.254".


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 15, 2007)

Very interesting.

The dimensions you gave mean it should be a simple mod to fit a Carclo 20mm optic. The result would be a beam pattern similar to that of the new L1 and ExL in a multilevel light that accepts rechargeables.


----------



## GreenArcher (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



luxlover said:


> No, because this model cannot be configured in any way by the end user. The lights to buy for any configuration changes are either the EDC-85P or EDC-120P. Hey, if you don't need a light with 120 lumens out the front, the EDC-85P will do you well for $110. You can always leave the factory defaults intact if you want......or change _everything_ to your liking.
> 
> Jeff




Thanks Jeff. 

Didn't know they also have the P series. I do like the option to go full 120, just in case  Will use the light mostly for backpacking and photography where sometimes I only need the 0.3lux as default. I checked the information from Lighthound. It doesn't say if the 120P can go as low as 0.3lux.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

recce556, nice job with the pics and review!

would it be possible to do a runtime on high?

thanks!


----------



## BBL (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*



GreenArcher said:


> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> Didn't know they also have the P series. I do like the option to go full 120, just in case  Will use the light mostly for backpacking and photography where sometimes I only need the 0.3lux as default. I checked the information from Lighthound. It doesn't say if the 120P can go as low as 0.3lux.



The P-model can do everything the T and base model can do - its just a matter of the right settings.
These lights have 22 brighnes settings, starting at 0.1 lumen or so

btw. the manual is online on novatac.com, this really helps understand what the light is capable of - just requires some time to understand


----------



## luxlover (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Quick review - Novatac EDC-120T*

<<<DELETED POST>>>


----------



## discoverEDC (Jul 16, 2007)

recce556, thanks for all of the time and effort. If you can, an outdoor beamshot would be appreciated. You may have fulfilled your lifetime contribution requirement to the CPF with this one thread...


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the email. Last week NovaTac assured us that we were on track for shipment this month, but we are waiting for further confirmation this week.

John


[SIZE=-1]Lighthound, Inc. Sales[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]http://www.lighthound.com[/SIZE]


This is the e-mail i got from Lighthound. i recieved it today 7-23-07 [email protected] 10:30 am CST.

i ordered one of each model :twothumbs

do you guys know if these lights uses cree??


----------



## Xygen (Jul 23, 2007)

Great news! Thanks for posting!


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 23, 2007)

SaVaGe,

the Novatacs use the seoul emitter which utilizes the cree die.


----------



## SaVaGe (Jul 23, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> SaVaGe,
> 
> the Novatacs use the seoul emitter which utilizes the cree die.


 
:twothumbs cool


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm guessing the black round thing in the head by the LED is probably a heat sensor since the manual says it has one and that would be a logical place for one. It's probably held in place by the black stuff (I forget what that usually is but it looks similar the the potting material in my Longbow LED capsule). Thanks again for this excellent review.


----------

